# Hypothetically speaking about pregnancy



## chellebubbles (Aug 21, 2010)

Hypothetically speaking. 

My partner and i have residency visas, we have been in NZ for 15 months. 

Can anyone point me in the right direction to ask about medical cover/care if i got pregnant. Am i classed as a resident for this or do i need to wait until my two years have passed before i am eligible?

Cant seem to find any concrete advice. 

Thank You


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

chellebubbles said:


> Hypothetically speaking.
> 
> My partner and i have residency visas, we have been in NZ for 15 months.
> 
> ...


As a Resident Visa holder you have full access to the NZ health system as soon as you set foot in the country.

Don't understand what you mean about a two year wait - think you may be getting confused with the criteria for transferring from a Temporary Work Visa towards Residency or the Work To Residency visa where the initial 2 years cannot be counted towards citizenship.
Only the holders of a Resident Visa or Permanent Residency Visa where all time here counts towards citizenship where one can apply after 5 years.


----------



## lisamct (Nov 29, 2009)

Yep, if you have a residency visa, or a 2 year+ work visa, you are entitled to full maternity care with an LMC.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

chellebubbles said:


> Hypothetically speaking.
> 
> My partner and i have residency visas, we have been in NZ for 15 months.
> 
> ...


Hypothetically speaking - Congratulations!
And yes, with a residents visa you'd be covered, just like any other resident!


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Hypothetically speaking, get a package from Southern Cross that covers pregnancy or put some savings aside as the public system leaves a lot to be desired! (Going through it right now, with twins, regretfully!)


----------



## chellebubbles (Aug 21, 2010)

I would like to say a real life Thank You for the answers to my my question regarding my hypothetical situation


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

No worries. We're all here to help.......hypothetically speaking ;-)


----------



## lisamct (Nov 29, 2009)

Liam(at)Large said:


> Hypothetically speaking, get a package from Southern Cross that covers pregnancy or put some savings aside as the public system leaves a lot to be desired! (Going through it right now, with twins, regretfully!)


I think that's a bit of a generalisation!. 

Having been a midwife in the UK and now in Auckland I can assure you that the LMC system here, in the main, provides excellent and skilled care to women and their babies. 
I 'm sorry if your not finding it that way. If your having twins your possibly not with an LMC but under secondary hospital care which can be a bit hit and miss but that is not the normal care pathway for most women. 

If you are with an LMC and not happy I strongly encourage you to change your LMC, you can do this at any point.


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

Having been through the system (our youngest is the only true Kiwi!!), and also not having been here for 2 years when I was, you are FINE!. The 2 year waiting thing is going from your residency permit onto "Permanent Residency". This basically means you can come and go as you please, as opposed to having restrictions in the 2 years before as to how long you can be out of the country.

You are able to choose your own LMC. I chose a midwife who was recommended to me...she was amazing!!!! Having had 3 kids in 3 different countries, I have to say that the care and attention I got was far superior here than anywhere else, ESPECIALLY the UK where I felt I was on a conveyor belt. You have time to build a relationship with them and get to know them. But that's just my experience!


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

jenswaters said:


> You are able to choose your own LMC. I chose a midwife who was recommended to me...she was amazing!!!! Having had 3 kids in 3 different countries, I have to say that the care and attention I got was far superior here than anywhere else, ESPECIALLY the UK where I felt I was on a conveyor belt. You have time to build a relationship with them and get to know them. But that's just my experience!


Also having kids in 3 different countries (US, Canada and now NZ), I have the complete opposite opinion. Eye of the beholder I suppose. US was the best but expensive (good thing for a great benefits package). Canada very good, and extra better with a top up from insurance.


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

As a resident we didn't have the cost in NZ, so can't comment on "value for money". Pregnancy is certainly expensive without the residency visa. Everyone has different experiences...a shame to hear yours was so bad.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

jenswaters said:


> As a resident we didn't have the cost in NZ, so can't comment on "value for money". Pregnancy is certainly expensive without the residency visa. Everyone has different experiences...a shame to hear yours was so bad.


My wife is a born citizen. NZ has a two tier (public/private) system, even if you are entitled to the public ("free") system you can opt to pay to receive upgraded service.


----------



## chellebubbles (Aug 21, 2010)

Liam(at)Large said:


> Hypothetically speaking, get a package from Southern Cross that covers pregnancy or put some savings aside as the public system leaves a lot to be desired! (Going through it right now, with twins, regretfully!)


Thank You for that! I will look in to it, good luck xx


----------



## lisamct (Nov 29, 2009)

Most health insurance policies wont cover obstetric care unless its for a specialist referral for a specific clinical need. Southern Cross do provide a package that will cover some of the cost after you've been a customer for 3 years otherwise If you want to choose private obstetrician care you'll need to pay for it. 
Obviously for women who need obstetric input care from an obstetrician is essential, however this is provided free of charge with a referral from an LMC.

There isnt really a 2 tier system here, its not public vs private as far as maternity care goes. Its obstetrician vs midwifery care...you pay for an obstetrician (if you have no clinical need to see one), you dont pay for an LMC midwife. 

Paying for an obstetrician isnt an 'upgrade' of the care you'll receive, most Obs use midwives to carry out the majority of their ante natal and post natal care, the same midwives you would have seen for free if you chose an LMC. It also means your Obs may be at your birth (if they're free but your labour care is provided by whatever midwife is on shift in the hospital at the time they just come for the actual moment of birth) but, if you birth in a hospital they're would be an Obs there anyway if needed, probably the same one you would pay thousands of dollars for as they all work in the hospitals alongside their private work. You birth in the same hospital have the same facilities and be looked after by the same midwives as everyone else who's not paying thousands of dollars. 
I actually work in one of the few facilities that provides private post natal care to private obstetricians women. Most of these women are stunned to hear that the room they're paying $700/night for is provided free to the women next door who birthed with a midwife from the same facility.


Pretty much the only advantage it does give you is being able to choose the date of your elective induction of labour or c-section (although why anyone would actually choose to do that is a whole other story)

I'm climbing back down off my soapbox now, this is just a very emotive subject for me as basically women are being regularly ripped off by paying for what they believe is a better service when actually, and the research backs me on this, for low risk women good outcomes and overall satisfaction with care are higher for mums and babies who go with the continuity of midwifery care vs private obstetricians.


----------

